# Staining Wood



## StormStrikes (Jul 9, 2010)

When you are staining wood, how do support it, mount it or whatever to make sure you get everything at once or doe you just do one side at a time?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

StormStrikes said:


> When you are staining wood, how do support it, mount it or whatever to make sure you get everything at once or doe you just do one side at a time?


Depends on what you are staining. Just stain your piece & wipe the excess as normal. It's what you rest it on to dry that may cause problems. If for instance your are staining a flat panel you could buy or make those little triangles so your piece rests on a very small tip. If you stain the top & bottom & set your piece on a flat top or even small wide stickers the stain could bleed off onto the supporting piece & show light marks where the two pieces were touching. Just minimize the contact area after staining.


----------



## StormStrikes (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay, I thought that may be the case. I think, in general, I was more concerned that staining one side and letting it dry, then staining the other would cause some color differences. I probably just need to exercise some patience and let the one side dry well then do the other.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

StormStrikes said:


> Okay, I thought that may be the case. I think, in general, I was more concerned that staining one side and letting it dry, then staining the other would cause some color differences. I probably just need to exercise some patience and let the one side dry well then do the other.


Stain both sides at the same time, then use the triangles or some other small area standoff.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I stain my cabinet doors all at once. Just pay attention as to what you lay your material on while drying. or set it on an edge that doesn't show.


----------



## xvimbi (Sep 29, 2009)

There are all kinds of ingenuous ways of trying to avoid the problems you are describing. Besides resting things on pyramids, hanging them from threads is often a good way, particularly if there is something one can easily attach a thread to (screw or screw holes, tenons, dowels, knobs, etc.). Cheers! MM


----------



## sunrisejj (Jul 17, 2010)

what is staining wood, does wood always of its own color.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Staining = Change color of wood

Here's some examples

Wood Finishing Tips | The Family Handyman


----------



## jack12 (Jul 14, 2011)

sunrisejj said:


> what is staining wood, does wood always of its own color.


yes it is right that wood is having its own color. But it you want to use it for the purpose of decoration you can stain it. :lol:


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

StormStrikes said:


> When you are staining wood, how do support it, mount it or whatever to make sure you get everything at once or doe you just do one side at a time?


I make jewelry and trinkit box's. If i do any staining i do both side's at once. I have lot's of junk pieces that i put the edge on the piece so that the boaed doesn't lay flat . This way it dry's . I never have a problum. Now if you stain do you use a blotch control so that the stain is even ?? Here is a video on blotch control . I know you probly don't know what blotch is . This is by charles neil . I use it all the time . Also staining wood may not be to try and make a low grade of lumber look like something it is not. Sometime's just staining with the same type of stain to enhance it and stain some sap wood to blend in better if that is the case. Sometime sap fit's in real good and sometime's not. That is why i stain with the same stain as the wood . 

‪InTheWorkshop's Channel‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Them little triangles work really well. I also sometimes stain wood with same stain (example red oak stain on red oak) it does enhance the finish ....I also experiment with scrap wood using different stains to see how they look and evey now & then get a look that may fit a project I am doing


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Warren

Shop Small Trick
To save some bucks you can make your own triangles, just pull out some scrap stock cut it up in to small blocks and pull your brad nailer out and drive some long nails in (about 8 nails or more) into the blocks flip them over and you have all the triangles you need for peanuts..

========



papawd said:


> Them little triangles work really well. I also sometimes stain wood with same stain (example red oak stain on red oak) it does enhance the finish ....I also experiment with scrap wood using different stains to see how they look and evey now & then get a look that may fit a project I am doing


----------

